# Kind of off the beaten path.



## Steve H (May 7, 2020)

I've been wanting to organize my garage for a bit now. And one thing I didn't like was keeping my cordless tools in their gross blow molded cases or canvas bags. Where it was always a treasure hunt to find what you need. Or haven't charged the battery . And when you need it, you're out of luck. So, over the last few days I've been off. I rummaged around and found almost all the wood I need to make something I thought would work without a trip to the lumber store. I did need to get one piece for the back.








I need to add one piece of wood yet for the last slot once I purchase another toy.


----------



## chopsaw (May 7, 2020)

Nice Steve . Love these threads like this .


----------



## MJB05615 (May 7, 2020)

Looking good Steve.  Are you available for "on location" work?


----------



## Steve H (May 7, 2020)

Thank you. Travel and expenses maybe a issue!


----------



## Steve H (May 7, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Nice Steve . Love these threads like this .



Thanks Chop!


----------



## noboundaries (May 7, 2020)

LOVE THE STRINGER!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 7, 2020)

Nice little set-up, Steve!!  Nice & Neat !

I used your tool hanging method between open joists in my garage for all my brooms & shovels. Works great, but somehow they still get thrown in the corner.
Small tools like you're doing it with would be easier to keep tidy.
Like.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (May 7, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> LOVE THE STRINGER!



Thank you. My late step father made that for me.  It's a fond memory.


----------



## Steve H (May 7, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice little set-up, Steve!!  Nice & Neat !
> 
> I used your tool hanging method between open joists in my garage for all my brooms & shovels. Works great, but somehow they still get thrown in the corner.
> Small tools like you're doing it with would be easier to keep tidy.
> ...



Thank you. I have the same problem with the yard tools. I made hangers for them. But the wife. Even after 30 plus years. Hasn't quite grasped the concept of returning them there.


----------



## xray (May 7, 2020)

Nice build Steve! I thought about making one of those to store my drills and impact driver.

What’s your thoughts on the nailer? I’m on the Milwaukee platform. Been thinking about getting one to repair fence pickets in my backyard. I have an 18ga Brad nailer I use with a pancake compresser...but would just love a cordless and airless option.


----------



## 2Mac (May 7, 2020)

Great setup. I guess the only question left is Milwaukee or Ryobi?  I choose Ryobi


----------



## Steve H (May 7, 2020)

This is a 16 ga one. 18 volt fuel. And is very nice tool. It will drive a 2.5" brad, they call it a finish nail,  into solid oak flush. And there is zero lag between trigger pulls. I went with the angled nailer for trim work. But you could get the straight one and save a few bucks. A 20.00 difference.  This one also has the bump feature. I have't had the need to use it that though. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 7, 2020)

Thanks for reminding me what a shambles my garage is Steve, ten months here in AZ and I haven't even built a workbench for the vice yet. Can't let my wife see this post! RAY


----------



## Steve H (May 7, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Thanks for reminding me what a shambles my garage is Steve, ten months here in AZ and I haven't even built a workbench for the vice yet. Can't let my wife see this post! RAY


Oops! Sorry! ;)


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 7, 2020)

Looks good steve! I like your idea, I could probably spend a week organizing my shop and garage, or more!

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (May 7, 2020)

2Mac said:


> Great setup. I guess the only question left is Milwaukee or Ryobi?  I choose Ryobi



Left are the Milwaukee tools. Right are Ryobi.


----------



## Steve H (May 7, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks good steve! I like your idea, I could probably spend a week organizing my shop and garage, or more!
> 
> Ryan



Thanks Ryan! My garage is looking better. But not where I want it yet.


----------



## Winterrider (May 7, 2020)

Very nice. Lot easier knowing where things are at instead of searching.


----------



## Steve H (May 8, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Very nice. Lot easier knowing where things are at instead of searching.



Thank you. Much easier this way!


----------



## phatbac (May 8, 2020)

Nice job! i know around my neighborhood and my house included when the stay at home order hit a lot of garages got cleaned out and organized...must be top the honey-do/bored to tears list

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------

